# Small Dowel cutting Jig



## hobbler (9 Dec 2012)

I had 50+ small dia dowels to cut 9.5mm dia x 22mmL & another lot @ 32mmL this was rough and quick one to make for the job I was doing the dowels would not be seen.
I wanted to do it all by hand not use the BS or scroll saw with fine blades or even the hand mitre saw.

This is in a way to say thanks to Niki ( a past member of this and many other forums) for his friendship and his great jigs and tips.

http://woolnwood.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/cutting-dowel-to-length.html


----------



## powertools (9 Dec 2012)

Niki had a method of producing jigs that worked and cost little and for those who are not interested in spending a lot of the family income on all the fancy jigs we are led to think that we can't live without it is well worth going back to the early pages on the jigs & tips forum to see his style.


----------



## Eric The Viking (20 Dec 2012)

+1. Niki is much missed. 

I use his methods a lot, especially the idea of coarse sandpaper to surface grips and knobs of all sorts. It works particularly well with the clamp on my little morticer. It has no hold down prongs and so relies on friction to work. sandpaper on the wind-up clamp is great, leaving the fence smooth to quickly reposition the workpiece.

E.


----------

